# Is There A Doctor In The House?



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, Outbacker's I need help. I have barely been able to move for several days now due to what is apparently Sciatic nerve problems.

.....Now I know what all the women are thinking about men refusing to go to the doctor, but I acutally called and went in on day 2 (now you know the level of pain







)...

Of course the medical solution _err_ treatment is Motrin and physical therapy. 2 days later, it's worse than when I went in. Plus, 800 mg of Motrin takes about an hour and a half to provide any relief and then it wears off after 4-5 hours. Physical therapy is set up for Friday, but I figure that is more for long term relief and preventing reoccurance.

Additionally since I've been laying around the house, I haven't gotten any good tips from co-workers etc.







So, any experience out there with this? Any good solutions?? I've always been extremely wary of Chiropractors, but is this a time to put aside my preference for 8 years of Med school and try something like that?

Oh, and anyone with tips, could you please state if you are either a Doctor or if you stayed at a Holiday Inn ... make that in an Outback last night?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ice and stretching. Some say heat but that never worked. Ice it till its numb and stretch. It stings from the ice but when its numb you can work it out. Go see a chiropractor. Others will argue what I said but it works for me.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ice and stretching. The PT will cause a lot more pain to begin with, but will help long term. Expecially if you continue to do the exercises after you heal. The other thing I would highly recommend would be a Yoga class (when your PT says it's OK) - this is great for long term prevention.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Well---I was in my Outback this morning







does that count?--Anyway, I've been suffering with a bad back for 15 years and like you I was very leary of Chiropractors. My back finally caused me enough pain (after seeing my regular doctor)







That after 2 weeks I caved in and made my first visit to a DC. I was using a cain at the time, after the visit I was so exhausted that I laid down for a nap. Upon awakening I found I didn't need the cain any more and just two days later I was pain free. Long story short in the last 15 years I think I've paid for this guys boat and trailer and It's been worth every dime. I got stubborn over the summer and spent a month on my back before seeing him again ---- big mistake
 






I finally went and am now fine







Good luck I feel for ya.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I too, have been a long time sufferer of lower back pain. In my case, I have been lucky in that it is brought on by muscle spasms, and not nerve or spinal issues. Well, I don't feel very lucky when it drops me like a wet noodle, but I know that it could be a lot more serious.

In any case, for me the quickest relief is three Advil. Advil is an anti-inflammatory and very fast acting. Usually, I am to a point where I can crawl to a bed within about 15 minutes. After that, it's on to the fun stuff... Valium, Vicodin and Bookers!









Nathan, you might try the Advil for some quick - if not long lasting - relief. Good luck, I hope you feel a lot better soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

one thing I learned after back surgery L4 /L5 disk. Any anti inflammatory medication should be taken for an extended time. If you use them only when the pain is happening they probably won't work as they should. PT works most of the time with meds. included. Over the years I have had 4 steroid injections. they work! If you can sleep on your side with a pillow between your knees. On the meds to take, try Alleve. At one point in time i was told by Dr. 2 in morning and 2 at night. A back takes time to get better and remember, ask for help doing thing, that's the hard part.

Wish you luck, kevin

Ps, do a lot of walking It will really help!!!!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had back surgery for a blown out L5/S1 disc almost 9 years ago. I feel for you, nerve pain is horrible. The pain and burning sensation is the worst. My sciatic nerve was so badly pinched that I had numb toes and no strength in my leg from the knee down. Needed surgery pretty quick to prevent permanent damage.

When you're watching TV or reading, flat on your back with a pillow under your knees takes the pressure off your lower back. Like mentioned sleeping on your side with a pillow between your knees takes the pressure off while sleeping.

Anti-inflammatories really help but what did it for me after surgery and PT was keeping up with stretching and strengthening exercises. A friend is a personal trainer and showed me a regimen of exercises to keep everything stretched out and the core muscles (abdomen and lower back) strong. I spend a 1/2 hour on the elliptical and a 1/2 hour doing strengthening and stretching exercises 3-4 times a week.

Is this the first time or a chronic thing?

Mike


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Dr. is in the house







I didn't stay in the Outback last night but I snow blowed around it today - does that count?

As mentioned previously, ice/cold packs work well. Just make sure you don't put the cold pack in direct contact with your skin, and then only leave it in place for 10-15 minutes - otherwise you can cause frost bite.







Heat does help some people, either use a heating pad on low or just moisten a towel with warm water, again leave in place for only 10-15 minutes. It can sometimes be helpful to alternate the heat and cold treatments.

Motrin and Advil are both brand names of ibuprofen, and you're already taking the maximum dose of Motrin with only partial benefit. Aleve is a brand name of naproxen (prescription equivalent is Naprosyn). It might be worthwhile to try switching to Aleve, and would be OK to take 2 of them at a time, just don't take doses any more often then every 12 hours. If you do try the Aleve, stop taking the Motrin.

As mentioned before, physical therapy may initially seem to make things worse, but if you stick with it *AND* do the home exercises/stretches they give you it will help in the long run.

Chiropractic treatments can be helpful in treating back pain, ask for recommendations of good ones in your area from friends or family.

As also mentioned previously, when laying on your back put a pillow under your knees - that helps to flatten out and ease pressure on your back. When laying on your side, put a pillow between your knees and position your legs right on top of each other. Avoid laying on your side with one leg positioned behind the other, that twists your spine and can cause more pain.

You do want to move around and stay as active as you can, within reason of course. One of the worst things you can do for back pain is just lay flat on your back for a few days.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So there are Outbackers and Doctor Outbackers lending assistance. Thanks everyone!

To answer a couple questions, I've had muscular back pain when ever I over do it for years and years... This is my first experience with nerve pain and I can honestly say it's only use would be very effective torture. I'm not intermittend with the medication either. I'm taking the max amount more often than recommended and it just can't work for long enough to get to the next dose. Acutally, when in the middle of a Motrin dose, I can function. Sure I feel it, but I can move. In fact that got me through 5 hours of work yesterday. The big problem is when it wears off, and it just doesn't last long enough.

I tried the heat as prescribed by the doctor and things got really bad then. I also tried ice and that seemed to supply short term releif, but I did try it with the pain medication in full force.

The weird part is that from previous back episodes I knew about the laying on the side/back using a pillow for support, and it doesn't help on this one. The only ways I am comfortable (while on Motrin) is either laying down on my back, sitting upright in a chair with plenty of back support, or standing up. I'm also pretty comfortable in a car seat. I feel better after getting out of either the Super Duty or the Flex, although I think the SD is better since the seats aren't as hard. I don't know what that means (Probably nothing).









I understand the importance of PT, but I'll admit I am concerned because I'm not sure how much more pain I can stand. I've already rated it a 10 for the Doctor... I've never lost a limb, but have had appendicitis, a broken arm, and have occasionally sliced myself pretty well (Anyone else ever used their own bone to stop a knife??







). This tops them all. So those of you that have been through this, was your pain under control before physical therapy, or did they just throw you in the deep end??

Well, my SIL was recomending a Chiropractor so maybe I'll have to try that route if I can't get an answer from the doctor this morning. The one thing I can't support is a Chiropractor's new boat however.







He either has to fix it, or I'll move on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LOVE my chiro. When my back is out, he is my hero. The trick, is not waiting too long, which I have done. My back warns me daily, by telling me "don't do that" and I listen. But sometimes it takes me by surprise and then I will see chiro every other day until better, usually 3 visits. I will use Percocet and Aleve when the pain is too much.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Nathan, nothing worse than something that the doctor can't releieve while the body is trying to fix iteself. My experience in this area is to look for a Chiropractor that does decompression therapy. Look it up on the internet for more info. It stretches the disks between the bones so the body can heal itself.

My guess for you is that you have had some misalignment for some time that now has reached a head but its always been there. My wife had something similar and the chiro straightend her out. He had a special machine that help to align the back rather than just the manual adjustment. I think the decompression therapy has to use a machine but I am not sure I only know my wifes Chiro had that set up.

Best of luck and don't give up the search.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I also second a Chiropractor. I threw my back out throwing hay bales when I was 16. Couldn't stand up straight, could barely walk. My Mom took me to a Chiro. 1 visit and I could stand straight again. 3 visits and I barely felt sore anymore.

What sold me on this particlar Dr is that after 4 visits, he said don't come back unless you have pain again. Which I did about 4 years later when it happened again. This time I was in College and the emergency room sent me home with advil. Needles to say I made an appt with the Dr the next day and fixed me right up.

Luckily I do not have chronic problems with my back, but if I do again, I will not hesitate to see a Chiropractor.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I'll give the doctor 1 more try, but it is heartening to hear some people have acutally found solutions that worked rather quickly...

The Chiropractor that was recommended to me isn't open until 3:00.








It must be nice to be able to set work hours like that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on TV. In the past I've gone through pinched nerves in my back. For me, relief came from heat in the form of either hot showers or hot baths. The heat would relax my muscles which would give everything the freedom to move back into alignment. Whenever I tried ice, my muscles would tighten up making it worse.

As for pain relief, I learned something very helpful a few years ago when I had sinus surgery. My surgeon told me that once I could stand to be off the mega pain pills (Vicodin I think) they gave me, to take ibuprofen (Motrin) and acetaminophen (Tylenol) at the same time. More importantly, to stagger the doses so that they would not wear off at the same time. It worked so well that I never had to take the mega pills and used the ibuprofen and acetaminophen through my entire recovery. At first I wasn't really sure that I should be taking both at the same time but have asked other doctors since then and none of them have objected.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, well we saw Doctor number 2. This time I took the DW (well, she sortof insisted). She is definetly more assertive than me and spent a lot of time rapid firing questions. She made it clear that she was not satisfied with the answer of he didn't know why the nerve was agrivated (We probably should ahve warned him that we are both engineers







) It was also fun to watch him squirm when she brought up alternative treatments such as Chiropractor, Accupuncture, Massage therapy.









He was more than happy to offer some better pain medication, and we asked for something where I could still drive. He came up with Tramadol. I'm knocking on wood as I say this, but 45 min after taking it, I feel better than I have in 4 days. It also has the advantage of letting you double up with Motrin, so I'll get an extra benefit there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good to hear you are getting some relief, Nathan.









Hang in there friend!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I also recommend a Chiropractor. Ask for recommendations and specifically ask whoever recommends the Chiropractor if they try to put you on a long term treatment plan. If so, find a different one.

I have had lower back problems and a good Chiropractor was the only solution that worked for me. My current Chiropractor got me moving again after I arrived at his door unable to walk, turn my head, sit, lay down or drive. (My MIL took me in that day) After he adjusted me I was 80% better. I went back two days later and I was good as new. I didn't go back until a year later when pregnancy aggravated my back again. It has never taken him more than one adjustment to get me better since that first time I saw him.

Good Luck!

Micah


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have suffered from back and neck problems since a car accident when I was 17. I have 2 herniated discs, one on top of the other, and YES! They hurt like hell. I also had terrible sciatica when I was pregnant the last 2 times. As far as the back pain, I am not one who takes meds and will refuse them to the point of just stupidity, but I don't hesitate with this. I too alternate Motrin and Tylenol and find it works best without making me sleepy. I also have gotten epidurals in the past for the herniated discs and they just never helped me after the first day. It's hard to take any meds for it that you can also function like an adult, but at the same time, you can barely function when your back is out or the sciatic nerve is acting up. I had physical therapy after my car accident and although it hurt at first, the stretching exercises make a world of difference. I have never been to a chiropractor but I've never met a person who was sorry they went to one, so I think this is your best shot.

The sciatic nerve pain is just awful and laying down on the opposite side to take the pressure off or flat on your back with plenty of pillows is really the only thing that helps. Stretching exercises, walking believe it or not (something low impact), and if necessary steroids to take the inflammation away. The most comforting thing I can say is that it WILL go away...just don't know when and how miserable you'll be by then. Hope you feel better soon...


----------

